# Door Weather Stripping



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get complete weather stripping kits? Just about all my door and trunk seals are leaking. The rear windows are also leaking. Its a '91 two door


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only way I know how to get them is individually through Nissan.


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

I havent called the dealer yet cause I can imagine they are outragous.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, they usually aren't cheap! You usually don't see weatherstripping sets for Nissans, although there might be some on the aftermarket for early Z cars. You usually see sets for cars like early generation Mustangs, Camaros, Chevelles and the sort. There's not enough demand for B13 Sentras and the like for a company to make a profit after the manufacturing and licensing costs.


----------

